# Trial bike Felge tubeless ready bauen



## Naffy (14. Juni 2018)

Hi, Leute hier schonmal jemand seine Felgen vom Trial bike auf tubeless umgebaut? 
Habe das an diversen MTB Felgen schon oft gemacht. Bisher immer erfolgreich. Aber die Löcher in den Felgen der trial bikes sind ja relativ groß. Ich weiß nicht ob das funktionieren würde. 
Würde ja gut Gewicht sparen. 

Schonmal jemand erfolgreich tubeless Band installiert?

Fahre ein echo MK4 in 26"

Gruß Markus


----------



## Naffy (14. Juni 2018)

Hab jetzt im Ami forum einiges zu gefunden. 
Werde es mal testen. 
Will sowieso neue Reifen holen. 
Da waren kenda Reifen drauf 26x2.35
Habe gerade nachgewogen. 
Der kenda wiegt ja 1245g und der Reifen 208g
Das ist mir sowieso viel zu viel  
Sind ja 1453 bzw 2906g für beide Räder. 
Wenn ich nen leichten Reifen wähle 700 bis 800g ca und dazu 40ml tubeless Milch zurechne, spare ich über 1kg. Für unter 100 Euro. 

Denke das ist n versucht wert. 
Ob dann Schlauch oder tubeless werde ich mir beides mal ausprobieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoffes (27. Juni 2018)

Tubeless bei den Trial Felgen funktioniert leider nicht selbst ausprobiert 

Beim an der kannte wegspringen entweicht immer leicht Luft


----------



## PORTEX77 (27. Juni 2018)

Hoffes schrieb:


> Tubeless bei den Trial Felgen funktioniert leider nicht selbst ausprobiert
> 
> Beim an der kannte wegspringen entweicht immer leicht Luft


Mit Procore evtl.?


----------



## Hoffes (27. Juni 2018)

Dann ist ja der Gewicht Vorteil weg 

Könnte aber gehen


----------



## Naffy (27. Juni 2018)

Hatte es auch probiert spaßeshalber. 
Vorne geht's, hinten hab ich dank breiter felge erst gar keine Luft drauf bekommen.. 
Und vorne das dann gleiche Spiel wie bei dir. Kommt du irgendwie seitwärts auf den Mantel oder ne doof kante, entweicht die Luft.. 

Procore wird nicht gehen wegen der breiten felge . 

Also heißt das, weiterhin flicken und schlauch wechseln.. Dachte kann mir das ersparen, Naja, aber einen Versuch war es wert.


----------



## PORTEX77 (27. Juni 2018)

Naffy schrieb:


> Hatte es auch probiert spaßeshalber.
> Vorne geht's, hinten hab ich dank breiter felge erst gar keine Luft drauf bekommen..
> Und vorne das dann gleiche Spiel wie bei dir. Kommt du irgendwie seitwärts auf den Mantel oder ne doof kante, entweicht die Luft..
> 
> ...


Wie breit ist denn die Felge (innen )?


----------



## Hoffes (27. Juni 2018)

Gehen würde es nur mit tubeless Felgen 

Nur breite 26zoll gibt's leider noch keine die Stans sind noch nicht lieferbar und die Flow ist defenetiv zu schmal für hinten die fahr ich gerade


----------



## PORTEX77 (27. Juni 2018)

Verstehe die Antwort nicht. Wie breit ist denn nu die Felge? Wenn bis 35mm, passt doch Procore . Und wenn das Procore aufgepumpt wird, ist die Wulst vom Reifen schon ins Felgenhorn gepresst, sollte ohne Milch schon relativ dicht sein, zum Felgenboden hin sowieso, da is ja das Procore


----------



## Hoffes (27. Juni 2018)

Trial Felgen haben 48mm Außenbreite ca 42maulweite


----------



## PORTEX77 (27. Juni 2018)

Hier im Forum hat auch jemand Trialfelgen tubeless umgebaut,  wenn ichs finde, reiche ichs nach, hatte auch kurz Kontakt mit ihm, er hats ghetto gemacht mein ich( 24er Schlauch auf 26er Felge)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Naffy (28. Juni 2018)

Meine Felge hat 44mm maulbreite


----------



## Raymond12 (28. Juni 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Hier im Forum hat auch jemand Trialfelgen tubeless umgebaut,  wenn ichs finde, reiche ichs nach, hatte auch kurz Kontakt mit ihm, er hats ghetto gemacht mein ich( 24er Schlauch auf 26er Felge)


Street oder Comp?


----------



## PORTEX77 (28. Juni 2018)

Raymond12 schrieb:


> Street oder Comp?


Wat?


----------



## Raymond12 (28. Juni 2018)

Ob es sich um eine durchlöcherte comptrial Felge handelte oder um eine Streettrialfelge handelte, wollte ich wissen.


----------



## PORTEX77 (28. Juni 2018)

Raymond12 schrieb:


> Street oder Comp?


Wiederhole: Wat??
Hab den User im B+ Forum kennengelernt,  er ist 26 zoll B+ gefahren, auf "normalen"  MTB's, also AllMountain/Enduro, eben mit Trial(Kasten)felgen, das ganze Ghettotubeless (ohne Procore).Trial ist der damit nicht gefahren denk ich.
Die Frage war ja ob die Trialfelgen tubeless zu bekommen sind, und das sind sie.
Kollege wiederrum fährt normale Felgen 25mm, mit Procore hinten, eben damit er bei Trialeinlagen kein Burping hat oder es ihm den Reifen von der Felge zieht.


----------



## Raymond12 (28. Juni 2018)

Da der Threadersteller im Eingangspost die löcherigen Felgen angesprochen hat, dachte ich, dass es sich um CompTrial Felgen handelt. Dass man Streettrial Felgen tubeless hinbekommt dürfte spätestens seit den AliC Vlogs dazu einschlägig bekannt sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (28. Juni 2018)

Raymond12 schrieb:


> Da der Threadersteller im Eingangspost die löcherigen Felgen angesprochen hat, dachte ich, dass es sich um CompTrial Felgen handelt. Dass man Streettrial Felgen tubeless hinbekommt dürfte spätestens seit den AliC Vlogs dazu einschlägig bekannt sein.


Ja, genau, löchrige Kastenfelgen hat der tubeless gemacht.Wusste nicht, daß die Comp heisst


----------



## Raymond12 (28. Juni 2018)

Cool immer her mit den Erfahrungsberichten!


----------



## PORTEX77 (28. Juni 2018)

Ich weiss nicht mehr,  wie der User heißt,  wir hatten Mailkontakt.
Er hat erst dieses bunte Felgenband reingezogen, Löcher schonmal zu.
Dann hat er Ghettotubeless umgerüstet mit 24Zoll Schlauch(auf 26er Felge,  dann ist das schön stramm das ganze )






Gefahren ist er halt mit Reifen a la Baron 2.5 usw., dickere Pellen halt.

(Ich denke, der User wusste, was er macht, hat später auch eigene Ausfallenden gefertigt, um im Banshee Phantom 29+ fahren zu können.)

Edit:
Tadaaa!
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/77486


----------

